# How long does it usually take Java Moss to attach to wood/rock?



## cgcaver (Jul 10, 2005)

Topic says it all I guess... Ive had some Java Moss for about 2 months now, and it has yet to attach itself to anything. Ive put it on rocks and on driftwood, and it would be floating around right now if I hadnt weighed it down with some lead bands. Maybe I misunderstood what I read... but isnt it supposed to "grow into" and attach itself to rocks/wood?

~ thx guys


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You have to encourage Java moss to attach to anything. Spread java moss into a thin mat and place it on whatever wood/rocks you want it to attach to. Then wrap sewing thread around it several times as tightly as you can without snapping the thread. Now put the piece back in the tank and wait 3-4 weeks and it should attach.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Here's how I do it. I take a few strands of the moss and lay it on the surface you want it to attach to. Then I wrap around it some black cotton thread and tie it off in place. By the time the thread has dissolved, 2-3 weeks, the moss has attached. I think if you try to attach a clump that's where you run into trouble. The stuff grows fairly quickly, so use strands of it instead to tie to your substrate. HTH.


----------

